# Where to buy a DLP Lamp ????????



## Guest

I'm looking for a lamp for my Toshiba 52HM84 but looking for the best price around. Can someone guide me there?


----------



## Sonnie

What you are looking for is a TB25-LMP and you will probably not find a better price that about $170-180.

lamps-dlp.com has them for $180 shipped free same day.

Then there are several on ebay for $172-180 shipped... you can wade through the various sellers to see who has the best ratings.


----------



## toecheese

Any good links for projector bulbs? My warning light on my Sanyo PLV60HT is on, but it seems fine.


----------



## Sonnie

Sanyo bulbs are not so cheap... probably ebay is going to be your best bet.


----------



## fibreKid

I took Sonnie's advice and purchased a replacement bulb for my Samsung DLP. Everything turned out Okay.:devil:


----------



## lcaillo

Which vendor did you use, what did you pay?

Does anyone have any experience with lamps-dlp.com ? I hesitate to add them to the parts distributor list based on the little info on their web site. They do not even list an address and there is little info on the company. They have some good prices on what they claim are manufacturer original lamps. If you buy, make sure you do not get an LTI lamp. They have been reported to be unreliable by some techs. Stick with OEM lamps until there is a better track record for the replacement or compatible lamps.


----------



## fibreKid

lamps-dlp.com $161.00. It came in a Samsung box www.sodapop.org/tvbulb picture at bottom.


----------

